
Mini review of tog: the new OpenBSD git browser - throwaway2048
http://akpoff.com/archive/2019/mini_review_of_tog.html
======
paulriddle
I wanted to try it out just for 5 minutes, but alas, I'm on Arch Linux and
can't compile. GNU Make complains about dots in the Makefile (things like
.include and .if) and there are probably more issues like BSD specific
.include <bsd.subdir.mk>.

It's the early days for the tool but hopefully it will become available on
Linux in the future. Because the world totally needs yet another git wrapper
and visualisation tool. I jest of course, but there are already a few tools I
wanted to learn but never dedicated the time for. For example _hub_ command
line utility for working with github. _git-extras_ for lots of small things
like repository statistics. _fugitive.vim_ , a vim plugin that claims to be a
git wrapper so awesome it should be illegal.

Recently I had to find out why a section of code was written a certain way and
decided to hunt for the commit that introduced it. The only way to do it that
I'm currently familiar with is by using github blame interface. The code was
moved around so regular blame showed the commit that moved the code instead of
introduced it. Github allows you to jump to a commit before the change, so I
did that a couple of times while looking at the diff of where the code was
removed from, because this was the place I actually needed. Overall I felt
rather clumsy doing that and wondered if learning to do it on command line
would be easier in the future. How can tog help here? Avoiding learning to use
git on command line by itself isn't a good idea in any case, but a proper
browser that allows to easily dive through history without shell trickery or a
dozen of HTTP requests is a welcome addition.

Also, for tools like this I think video demonstration is best.

------
throwaway2048
Would appreciate it if mod didn't change the title on this, because as of
presently, nobody has any idea what "tog" is.

